# No truss rod nessesary



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

Ogone fishing


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Yummy!!!!!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

That is pretty sweet looking. I have a hankering to do a straight up tele build, and that pic is pretty much what I had in mind.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

That's cool. I've got the prototype of a small run of Fender CS ones, built by Chris Fleming & John English. The neck hasn't budged in the 10-12 years I've had it. Who needs a trussrod?


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> How is the neck carve on that one? I am assuming it is also a fat neck down its length?


Yes, very chunky all the way up. Like a baseball bat.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2013)

My early 90's Schecter Strat has a quater sawn maple neck. Fairly thin. No truss rod. It's coming up on birthday 20 and it's been stable.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2013)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> A video for 1000 words http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKXN41wcvK0
> 
> Justify that video camera I bought 2 years ago and used once.


Gorgeous guitar.


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

Pretty sweet, love those black guard tele's


----------

